# Corned beef spread



## LadyCook61 (Mar 14, 2009)

I had some corned beef left , so decided to use it as a spread for a sandwich.  In the food processor I put chunks of corned beef, mayo, powdered horseradish, dash of smoked paprika, dash of pepper, 1/4 chunks of white onions and pulsed to desired consistency.   You can spread it on bread or crackers.


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 14, 2009)

This is a wonderful suggestion to use every last little piece of the family brisket! Thanks. I usually spread the last bits and pieces in a bowl with some mustard and tabasco. Your creation is better. Thanks, again.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 15, 2009)

Great idea LC - this works with almost any leftover meats. These days it doesn't pay to waste food - especially meats!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow.  What a great use for left over meat.  I love it.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks, LC!  I will try this whenever I get my corned beef done this week!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Mar 15, 2009)

That sounds good!  We are having corned beef tomorrow night, so that is a great idea for leftovers!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 15, 2009)

Lc, wonderful spread idea..Thanks, will give it a try very soon.

kades


----------

